# Desert Lions - Canadian Forces doc on a OMLT TF 1-10



## MikeL (14 Jul 2011)

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/dl-ld/index-eng.asp



> Desert Lions: Canadian Forces Mentors in Kandahar
> 
> Desert Lions delivers a gritty, candid view of Canadian army mentors working to professionalize the Afghan National Army during the summer of 2010. The Desert Lions are a nine-man team deployed at Combat Outpost Lion in Nakhonay. Eight Canadians have been killed there in the past year. The heat is brutal, the living conditions are primitive and frustrations are numerous. Canadians and Afghans struggle to communicate with one another, but traces of humour abound. Tensions increase dramatically however following a deadly ambush on 22 August. The documentary depicts the immediate aftermath of this attack and its emotional aftershocks in the following weeks.


----------



## Snaketnk (14 Jul 2011)

Definitely going to give this a watch... I knew everyone that was there.


----------



## Infanteer (14 Jul 2011)

Quite boring - just like 90% of a tour!

That's a good thing; the movie does a pretty good job of showing what an Afghan tour is like.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jul 2011)

Good flick - shame it's only coming out now.  Well done!


----------

